# Help Need Sticky Flock here in New Delhi India



## rkpahwa (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Every one,

I am new to this venture. I am searching for Sticky Flock here in New Delhi India. can anybody suggest me from where I will get Sticky Flock and rhinestones.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## houjianisharon (Apr 20, 2015)

Maybe you can try out google search.


----------

